# Want to share my lemon peeler



## manuelvilla (Jan 4, 2018)

Hello guys hello all cabers..

Want to share with you my new toy that i got today...this one is my second stingray and I loving them...i just had ballon tires bicycles and some English bikes but when i rode a stingray i falt in love...

I have a mantaray and know this lemon


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 4, 2018)

Congrats, looks good.


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Jan 4, 2018)

Love the skiptooth effect. 
And love that orange too.


----------



## manuelvilla (Jan 5, 2018)

Maybe i will post the lemon for sale...

Im in mexico but i have no problems to ship to US...i have a friend that lives in California and he can help me to do it..

He buy bikes for me at US and then ship to my place...is how i have gotten more than 20 bikes from US to me..some are sold and some i keep...


----------



## bikemonkey (Jan 8, 2018)

_but when i rode a stingray i falt in love..._

I cleaned up a Stingray for a customer last year and took it for a test ride. I started out in low and kicked it a bit and when that front wheel cleared the ground it all came rushing back to me...you can try and describe bikes to people but a lot of the things I enjoy about them can't easily be put into words.

I started reading your posts when you first joined and I envision you as being the lone CABE outpost in Mexico...wrenching and riding in the hot desert sun...searching the horizon for the Fed Ex truck...


----------

